# ¿Como imprimir placas por PCB Wizard?



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 9, 2009)

He visto que muchos miembros buscan una forma segura de hacer placas, yo recomiendo el PCB Wizard, es facil de usar y te sacas una molestia de hacer placas hechas a mano.

_PCB Wizard (básico)_

1) Una ves bajado o obtenido el programa, debes abrir por "create a circcuit"

2) Hay dos formas de usar el programa: *manualmente* o *automaticamente*

*-manualmente: *en la parte superior de la ventana de herramientas, hay 5 iconos principales: "Track" (sirve para hacer las lineas de conduccion entre un elemento y otro), "Pad" (corresponde a circulos que sirven para colocar los extremos de cada componente, aunque en IC o cualquier elemento diminuto no es necesario utilizarlo), "Circuit Board" (corresponde al margen de la placa), "Copper Area" (es el lugar principal, debido a que aqui se colocan las opciones anteriores, es decir, es la placa de cobre en si) y "Copper Label" (se pone la escritura que quieras elegir: título, nombre, empresa, etc.)

Por ultimo, esta el icono "Gallery", en la opcion PCB components puedes elegir los componentes que quieres incluir en tu circuito, con medidas t tamaños

*-automaticamente: *en el icono "Gallery", en la opcion Circuit Symbols, haces el circuito linealmente (no se incluye tamaño ni medidas). Una ves terminado, en la parte superior de la venta de herramientas debes seguir los siguientes pasos:

Tools / Convert / Design to Printed Circuit Board / 

Despues puedes elegir la opcion* no* (lamentablemente no considera los componentes en si, es decir, no ve las medidas y hace la placa rapidamente) o la opcion *yes* (debes elegir unos pasos posteriormente en donde ves el tamaño de la placa, verificar el tamaño de los componentes, ver si quieres que las lineas sean diagonales, poner puentes cuando es necesario, etc.)


Una ves terminado el proceso , el programa hara un "mini-video" en donde se ve como se colocan los elementos y los puntos de conexion. Ya una ves acabado, en la parte izquierda de la pantalla hay varias formas de ver tu circuito en diferentes "vistas", si deseas imprimir tu circuito, debes colocar la opcion *Artwork, *debes imprimir en una impresora laser (es necesario) y untilizar una hoja especial para imprimir placas (puedes utilizar hojas para imprimir fotos). Una ves imprimido, la imagen impresa se coloca encima de la placa de cobre y cuidadosamente se plancha con alta temperatura (dependiendo de la plancha que se utiliza), ya impreso en la placa (es un procedimiento parecido a como se pone un tatuaje...) se debe poner en el ácido y esperar unos minutos y ya que una ves que el acido se coma el cobre indicado en la placa, se lija cuidadosamente y listo.

Para que puedan ver las imagenes mejor, les dejo aqui las imagenes comprimidas


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

Por si esto les ayuda en algo, para imprimir la parte del silk screen artwork para poder pasarlo a nuestra cara opuesta de la placa (donde no hay cobre) seleccionan el circuito, van al menu file, print y le dan en mirror artwork.
Los sacará, regresan y ahora le dan en silk screen artwork, con esto le dara la vista silk screen artwork de la misma forma que sale nuestro circuito para pasar a la placa y despues placharlo o de la forma que ustedes lo realicen claro que no se utiliza el cloruro ferrico para el ataque químico porque no hay cobre.

Espero les sirva de algo,

Un saludo.


----------



## fifi1809 (Nov 21, 2010)

tengo un problema .
lo que pasa es que cuando voy a imprimir mi circuito me sale demasiado pequeño que podria hacer para que me salga bien...

el programa utilizado es pcb wizard!!!
les agradezco su colaboracion....


----------



## linoush02 (Nov 21, 2010)

fifi1809 dijo:


> tengo un problema .
> lo que pasa es que cuando voy a imprimir mi circuito me sale demasiado pequeño que podria hacer para que me salga bien...
> 
> el programa utilizado es pcb wizard!!!
> les agradezco su colaboracion....



ya me paso lo mismo, pero parece que fue porque quize juntar varios pcb en uno solo.
no se si sera tu caso.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Antes de imprimir te debera salir un cartel como el de mas abajo,
Ver el archivo adjunto 43362

Aca te dice algo como que uno o más objetos se encuntran fuera del área de impresión y se cortará cuando se imprima. y luego pregunat si deseas centrar automaticamente las imagenes dentro del area de impresion , si pones que si, el soft ajustara las medidas de las placa para que entre en la hoja, achicando las placas!


----------



## fifi1809 (Nov 24, 2010)

muchas gracias... me sirvio de mucho tu ayuda... (Y)


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

fifi1809 dijo:


> muchas gracias... me sirvio de mucho tu ayuda... (Y)


 

Me alegro que te sirviera! saludos


----------



## kryfas (Dic 30, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Antes de imprimir te debera salir un cartel como el de mas abajo,
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43362
> 
> Aca te dice algo como que uno o más objetos se encuntran fuera del área de impresión y se cortará cuando se imprima. y luego pregunat si deseas centrar automaticamente las imagenes dentro del area de impresion , si pones que si, el soft ajustara las medidas de las placa para que entre en la hoja, achicando las placas!



Gracias ... fue de gran ayuda!


----------



## Luno (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola nada más vine a felicitarte y decir que me gustan más las placas en las que tengan al menos todos los componentes juntitos .... 

CHau!
Felices Fiestas!!!


----------



## ugt (Jul 21, 2012)

por primera ves estoy usando el pcb wizard, como puedo usar  todo el cobre como conexión negativa (masa) en pcb wizard gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

usa el buscador ¡¡¡ hay un tutorial muy bonito ¡¡ sobre el pcb wizard ¡¡
y en este foro ,no te hace falta preguntar a san google ¡¡


----------



## ugt (Jul 22, 2012)

si lo encontré gracias rey. es que este foro es genial


----------

